# Looking for a new mod



## Pindyman (26/4/16)

Okay so o am.currently on the prowl for a new mod...so far I have progressed from the ijust2 to the evic as well as siglei tc 75. Subsequently sold off both of these and picked up an smpl and cuboid.as we as the kanger drip box

The cuboid was giving me.issues with the protruding 510 of the avocado so decided to get rid of it....

So after setting with 5 mods in my possession at oe time I am now currently left with the drip box (perfect running buddy) and a noisy cricket...

I am looking for another mod possibly in the 150 to 200w range...any suggestions fellow vapers?.

Oh subsequently I have been looking at the ipv 5 and it looks interesting but not completely sold on it.


----------



## brotiform (26/4/16)

CMT Whiteout would be my pick


----------



## Pindyman (26/4/16)

brotiform said:


> CMT Whiteout would be my pick


I saw that beast on vape cartel earlier....fully modular...by those buttons forgive me but if I'm paying so much for aod give me some decent looking buttons...those look...cheap...unless they jnclude interchangeable buttons in the retail package

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (26/4/16)

Pindyman said:


> I saw that beast on vape cartel earlier....fully modular...by those buttons forgive me but if I'm paying so much for aod give me some decent looking buttons...those look...cheap...unless they jnclude interchangeable buttons in the retail package



What about the Laisimo L1?


----------



## Pindyman (26/4/16)

Now tht is nice...but I'm waiting for someone on the forum to post up their thoughts...then again...do I want something tht can get scratched up so badly...I mean I already have a phone I have to worry about do I need to ad a mod to it...

I know no am full of nonsense but looking for function over form


----------



## Stosta (26/4/16)

I really like my KBox 200w. Amazing form factor, and really simple to use. I'm surprised it didn't have more success. It does have two drawbacks though (maybe why they aren't so popular). The first is you can't get a SS version, and the paint does come off with general wear and tear. I keep mine at home only, and just from using it at my pc, there are marks on it. The second is that sleeves aren't available for it locally.

But I prefer it over the cuboid, it is small, light, and just really comfortable!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/4/16)

RX200.....full stop

Don't waste your time and money on all the other fluff out there. If you want true 200+ watts, then this is the beast,

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Pindyman (26/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> RX200.....full stop
> 
> Don't waste your time and money on all the other fluff out there. If you want true 200+ watts, then this is the beast,


Rx is nice but it's bulky in the hand man...and a couple of buddies that have the rx have had the same problem I had with the cuboid regarding the protruding 510 pin


----------



## GreenyZA (26/4/16)

@Pindyman. I run the Avocado on my cuboid without any issues. It has asjustable 510 on the Avo. Make sure you dont it set out to far or you might sink the 510 on the cuboid. The same goes for all adjustaple 510 atties. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pindyman (26/4/16)

I tried adjusting the pin but it still gave me the same issue....couldnt get it any further in


----------



## Pindyman (26/4/16)

That is the furthest in it goes...


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/4/16)

Pindyman said:


> Rx is nice but it's bulky in the hand man...and a couple of buddies that have the rx have had the same problem I had with the cuboid regarding the protruding 510 pin


If you want 200 watts, you need to go big


----------



## Andre (26/4/16)

Pindyman said:


> That is the furthest in it goes...
> View attachment 52539


You need to first unscrew the screw in the center on the inside a little, then screw in the one at the bottom.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (26/4/16)

+1 for the RX200. Also the iStick 100W TC (upgradable to 120w) looks good, this can run with 1 or 2 batteries.


----------



## Pindyman (27/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> +1 for the RX200. Also the iStick 100W TC (upgradable to 120w) looks good, this can run with 1 or 2 batteries.


It's cool I bit th bullet and got the ipv5

Avo on this thing is heaven

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (27/4/16)

Pindyman said:


> It's cool I bit th bullet and got the ipv5
> 
> Avo on this thing is heaven
> View attachment 52625


Twins.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pindyman (27/4/16)

Andre said:


> Twins.


What build u running in the avo?


----------



## Andre (27/4/16)

Pindyman said:


> What build u running in the avo?


Single, contact coil. Think it is 27 g SS304 (could be SS316). ID of 2.5 mm. Resistance at 0.59 ohms. Running at 35 J and 280 C.


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/4/16)

I was gonna suggest a mod which I think is the next big thing and looks amazing.
Even though you bit the bullet here's your next bullet @Pindyman 
Currently no one has stock but I've heard they should be here soon. 
The Vaporesso Tarot


----------



## Pindyman (27/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I was gonna suggest a mod which I think is the next big thing and looks amazing.
> Even though you bit the bullet here's your next bullet @Pindyman
> Currently no one has stock but I've heard they should be here soon.
> The Vaporesso Tarot
> View attachment 52647


Dude don't start....I bought ipv last night by foggas only to see this morning that they have the tarot in stock and we're unpacking...wanted to cry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I was gonna suggest a mod which I think is the next big thing and looks amazing.
> Even though you bit the bullet here's your next bullet @Pindyman
> Currently no one has stock but I've heard they should be here soon.
> The Vaporesso Tarot
> View attachment 52647



They are here... Foggas Lounge has them in CT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (27/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> They are here... Foggas Lounge has them in CT!


Rob u rubbing salt in the wounds ek se lol...they didn't tell.me.last night they had the tarot in store


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> They are here... Foggas Lounge has them in CT!



Ooooohhhh nice. I want the black and blue one. They look awesome.


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/4/16)

Does foggas have a online store? Cause I can't find it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Does foggas have a online store? Cause I can't find it?



Nope.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope.



Well that's a silly one now.... Cause if they the only ones that have stock of tarot they would of made a killing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (28/4/16)

Pindyman said:


> Rob u rubbing salt in the wounds ek se lol...they didn't tell.me.last night they had the tarot in store


If overhang bugs you then the IPV5 was a good choice.
Heres a screenshot from Vaping Bikers Tarot review with a 22m RDA.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Kamiel (28/4/16)

The RX200 is simply a must-have in any serious vaper's collection. 

I'm also getting the Centurion soon, to replace my Wismec 75 TC. Haven't tried it yet but I often choose my mods based on aesthetics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (28/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> If overhang bugs you then the IPV5 was a good choice.
> Heres a screenshot from Vaping Bikers Tarot review with a 22m RDA.
> View attachment 52720


Oh wow! What a stuff up! The mod looks amazing, but I couldn't cope with that overhang!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## brotiform (28/4/16)

My Tarot should arrive from Foggas tomorrow


----------

